# Evento Convectivo - Rio Maior - 16/17 Maio 2011



## Teles (17 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Boas, por aqui hoje dia muito quente e abafado , por volta das 18 horas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 00:02)

Brutais Teles... como sempre!! entao a ultima é estrondosa


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

Muito fixes as fotos adorei a ultima foi tipo a cereja no topo


----------



## actioman (17 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

Boas fotos Teles, a última é uma coisa do outro mundo! 

Espectáculo!

Obrigado!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

Boas fotos, mas muitas um pouco repetidas.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 00:07)

Excelentes fotos Teles!!
A última está espectacular!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Mai 2011 às 00:22)

Boas

Muito bem amigo Teles  a ultima está fantástica

Abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Lindas fotos, a última então está..


----------



## 1337 (17 Mai 2011 às 01:16)

Muito bom Teles


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2011 às 08:52)

Boas fotos! Parabéns! A última está um "must"!


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2011 às 23:49)

*Re: Evento Convectivo - Rio Maior - 16/05/2011*

Boas , dado a que hoje continua a convecção , desta vez coloco umas fotos que tirei da célula situada a Norte de Rio Maior.
Desde já as minhas desculpas porque algumas fotos têm alguns efeitos especais devido à trovoada ficar virada para o estádio municipal:


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

ESPECTACULAR!!


----------



## estrelado (17 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Brutal!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mai 2011 às 23:57)

Bem Teles....

Simplesmente brutal!!!!!!!
Os meus parabens!! Que qualidade!!! Excelente mesmo!!
Na ultima temos mammatus*??? Certo??

*EDIT


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bem Teles....
> 
> Simplesmente brutal!!!!!!!
> Os meus parabens!! Que qualidade!!! Excelente mesmo!!
> Na ultima temos mamatos??? Certo??



Yap, uns belos mammatus


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

**mammatus


----------



## Teles (18 Mai 2011 às 00:27)

E para terminar a noite aqui fica os últimos raios visíveis daqui:


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

Parabéns! Muito boas as fotos! 

Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2011 às 09:51)

Excelentes fotos, Teles, parabéns, grande reportagem.


----------



## nelson972 (18 Mai 2011 às 11:07)

Muito bom!
Mas com tempos de exposição assim, (eu tenho tentado usar 15 - 20 s ) como é o disparo? manual ? Ou usa intervalómetro?

Cumprimentos,
nelson


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 13:01)

Belas fotos, obrigado por partilhares aqui com o pessoal


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2011 às 15:09)

mesmo, mesmo, mesmo muito boas.


----------



## estrelado (18 Mai 2011 às 16:14)

Espectacular!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

Muito belas fotos,Teles


----------



## Teles (19 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

Boas , para esclarecer algumas duvidas aqui colocadas , vou colocar aqui o método que utilizei:
A maquina com que tirei essas fotos é uma canon 1000D depois pego no disparador de cabo e primo o botão com a maquina em modo de BULLB , modo de modo de exposição manual, numero F= F8 , abertura máxima de F1 e ISO 400
normalmente primo o botão durante 5 segundos , depois vou tirando sempre de 5 segundos , depois é só uma questão de ter sorte e apanhar algum raio


----------

